# Will jetta seats fit in a new beetle?



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

Gf's car needs new seats, will jetta seats fit the new beetle rails?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Will jetta seats fit in a new beetle? (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_Gf's car needs new seats, will jetta seats fit the new beetle rails?

yes, but has same issues of airbag connector change in 2001 (if applicable) as in GTI/Jetta's.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Will jetta seats fit in a new beetle? (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
yes, but has same issues of airbag connector change in 2001 (if applicable) as in GTI/Jetta's.

so basically if the seats are out of anything newer then 00 the connectors will be different? The Beetle is a 99.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Will jetta seats fit in a new beetle? (halchka99)*

also the jetta does not have the tilt otion like the 2 doors do, it will be very difficult to get into the backseat of the car with them installed


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Will jetta seats fit in a new beetle? (BigBlockBug)*

you can splice the connectors or install a resistor to disable the airbags in the seats. But yeah what he said, unless u never have to get in the back seat it would be pointless.


----------

